
Remote Desktop Services Remote Code Execution Vulnerability - palebluedot
https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-guidance/advisory/CVE-2019-0708
======
vb6lives
The exploit is so severe they are releasing patches for xp and server 2003

